# The most ballingest car ever is finally on the market



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys gotta read this:

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=0&nid=443&tab=list/view&ad=6911522


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

In Provo. :O•-: :lol: -_O- :O//:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I love that ad! Very clever. o-||


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Aamazing!!!!!!! Hahahahah thank you for sharing. That was fantastic and I want that car so bad now hahahaha. "Autobots roll out!!"


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Its got privacy glass so you can do whatever the eff you want as you blitz past zombies on the freeway.


----------

